# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  καποιος να ασχολειται με επισκευες σε ταμπλετακια?

## nick1974

Αν υπαρχει κανεις -εννωειται με το αζημειωτο- που να μπορεσει να ασχοληθει με 2 ταμπλετακια που μαλον τους ψιλο@#%$ τη μανουλα  :Tongue2:  θα με ενδιεφερε να ερθει σε επαφη.
Περιοχη Πειραια και γυρω γυρω (νταξει μεχρι καμια Νικαια δεν υπαρχει θεμα).
Στο ενα αλλαξα μπαταρια και μετα απ αυτο δεν ανοιξει η οθονη (ηχο εχει κανονικα). Προσπαθησα καμποση ωρα να δω αν εχω βγαλει καποιο βυσματακι η καλωδιο και δε μπορω να βρω τιποτα οπτικα. Υποθετω δεν ειναι κατι χοντρο (μια χαρα δουλευε και δεν εκανα καμια βαρβαρη κινηση στο ανοιγμα)
Στο αλλο πηγα να αλλαξω touch screen ακολουθοντας tutorial στο youtube και εσπασα την οθονη! (ναι, με λιγη καλη θεληση γινεται  :Lol:  ειδικα αν ακολουθεις οδηγιες καποιου που σηκωνει το touch screen με κατσαβιδι! ) οκ, προφανως μια απλη αλλαγη οθονης ειναι αλλα επειδη ειδα πως δε με παει και τοσο το αθλημα καλυτερα να την κανει καποιος που ασχολειται με τετοια μη προκαλεσω κατι χειροτερο  :Biggrin: 

Δε ξερω αν ειμαι στη σωστη εννοτητα (αν οχι ας μετακινηθει)

----------


## nick1974

κανεις???

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πρέπει να αναφέρεις τα μοντέλα 
για να σου πουν κατ αρχήν αν συμφέρει η επισκευή
Αν π.χ κάνει 39ε το ένα καλύτερα να το πετάξεις

----------


## nick1974

Αν εκαναν 39 η και 390 ευρω λες να ψαχνομουν τοσο ? 
Ενα samsung tab 8.1 pro ειναι κι ενα lenovo miix3 10.1
Επι πλεον τι σχεση εχουν τα εργατικα με το κοστος των ταμπλετ? Ιδια φαση δεν ειναι ολα?
Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τα εργατικά δεν έχουν καμια σχέση με το τι μοντελο ειναι 
Η χρέωση γίνεται με την ώρα και υπάρχει και τιμή  για να σου πούν τι ζημία έχει και πόσ κοστίζει η επισκευή της
Αν είναι κατι φτινό όπως εγραψα των 40ε δεν συμφέρει εσένα να το επισκευασεις και από την άλλη δεν υπάρχουν και ανταλλακτικά.
και ευτυχώς ΔΕΝ είναι ίδια φάση όλα
Τωρα που έβαλες τα μοντέλα ισος να βρεθεί κάποιος.
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις συνήθως ειναι μονόδορομος η αντιπροσωπεία ειδικά στη βλάβη του samsung
Στις αντιπροσωπείες ρώτησες ή ψάχνεις κάτι πιο φτηνό?

----------


## nick1974

το θεμα με τις αντιπροσωπιες απ τη μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μου  ειναι πως ακομα και μηχανημα του τριχιλιαρου να τους δωσεις για να το ξεσκονισουν οντως συμφερει να το πεταξεις  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα αγαπητε...αν και εχω πει οτι δεν θα ξαναγραψω σε ποστ θα κανω σημερα εξαιρεση μετα απο κανα χρονο...θες να ξερεις γιατι δεν σου απαντησε κανεις η δεν σου εδωσε σοβαρες απαντησεις?απαντησες μονος σου...πρωτο φαουλ τα ανοιξες μονος σου ετσι ωστε να γλυτωσεις απο τα να τα πας σε ενα τεχνικο εμπειρο...θα ειχες ξεμπερδεψει σε μια μερα και τα 2...τωρα εκτος οτι εκανες και αλλες ζημιες μεσα δυσκολο να τα αναλαβει καποιος...γιατι?θα χασει τον χρονο του ετσι ωστε να φτιαξει τις βλαβες που εβγαλες εσυ και μετα να φταιξει τις πρωτες...και κατι τελευταιο με το που θα το πας στην αντιπροσωπια και δουν οτι το εχεις ανοιξει θα στο ξαναδωσουν στο καπακι θα σου χαμογελασουν ευγενικα θα σε χρεωσουν που το επιασαν στα χερια τους και θα σου δειξουν την εξωπορτα...καλη συνεχεια...

----------

KOKAR (13-06-17), 

Nightkeeper (02-06-17), 

Sakan89 (13-06-17), 

xrhstos1978 (13-06-17)

----------


## nick1974

> καλησπερα αγαπητε...αν και εχω πει οτι δεν θα ξαναγραψω σε ποστ θα κανω σημερα εξαιρεση μετα απο κανα χρονο...θες να ξερεις γιατι δεν σου απαντησε κανεις η δεν σου εδωσε σοβαρες απαντησεις?απαντησες μονος σου...πρωτο φαουλ τα ανοιξες μονος σου ετσι ωστε να γλυτωσεις απο τα να τα πας σε ενα τεχνικο εμπειρο...θα ειχες ξεμπερδεψει σε μια μερα και τα 2...τωρα εκτος οτι εκανες και αλλες ζημιες μεσα δυσκολο να τα αναλαβει καποιος...γιατι?θα χασει τον χρονο του ετσι ωστε να φτιαξει τις βλαβες που εβγαλες εσυ και μετα να φταιξει τις πρωτες...και κατι τελευταιο με το που θα το πας στην αντιπροσωπια και δουν οτι το εχεις ανοιξει θα στο ξαναδωσουν στο καπακι θα σου χαμογελασουν ευγενικα θα σε χρεωσουν που το επιασαν στα χερια τους και θα σου δειξουν την εξωπορτα...καλη συνεχεια...



και που απαντησες δεν ειπες τιποτα... 
Ασχετα βεβαια αν δεν ανοιχτηκαν απο κανεναν ασχετο, αλλα απο ατομο με 20+ χρονια εμπειρια στα ηλεκτρονικα και τους αυτοματισμους (οχι ομως σε συγκεκριμενες συσκευες), οταν λοιπον αγαπητε μου ασχολουμαι ολη μου τη ζωη με συσκευες πολλων χιλιαδων με μπολικα μηδενικα εως ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΩΝ ΕΥΡΩ (ναι υπαρχουν και τετοια) δε βλεπω παραλογο να ανοιξω 2 ταμπλετακια, ουτε θεωρω ντροπη η κακο η οπως αλλιως λεγεται στα ελληναραδικα το να ζητησω βοηθεια απο συναδελφους με εμπειρια σε σε συγκεκριμενες συσκευες (προφανως για καποιους ειναι υποτιμητικο, δειχνει αδυναμια, ασχετοσυνη η κι εγω δεν ξερω τι, αλλα στον κοσμο μου δεν ισχυουν τετοιες μπουρδες, ειδικα οταν παιζει μειωση ρισκου αρα χρηματων) και btw το samsung το φτιαξα, και μενει το lenovo, για το οποιο -ισως εντελως παραλλογα για τον τροπο σκεψης σου- χωρις καμια ντροπη εξακολουθω να ζηταω βοηθεια απο συναδελφο με εμπειρια σε τετοιες συσκευες με το αζημειωτο οταν ερθει η περιφημη οθονη.
Ασχετο αλλα προσωπικα btw χαιρομαι να ανοιγω συσκευες που εχουν βιαστει απο αραπαδες κι απο αλλους ασχετους ανθρωπους του πλανητη κι εχουν υποστει ενα σωρο πατεντες, εξ αλλου απ αυτες βγαζουμε το ψωμι μας και το μπιφτεκι μας κι οχι απο ενα καμμενο mosfet που ολοι γνωριζουν πως καηκε απο υπερφορτωση.

Και για να μη το κουραζουμε αλλο, ρε φιλε εισαι τεχνικος που ξερει απ αυτα τα πραγματα? ανελαβε το αν σε ενδιαφερει χωρις σχολιασμους η μη το αναλαβεις αν δε σε ενδιαφερει, αν δεν εισαι δε χρειαζεται να μας αναλυεις τιος οποιες θεωριες σου, για ποιο λογο? 
Το γιατι τ ανοιξα παλι δε σε νοιαζει, μπορει να μουν ναυαγος με ενα ταμπλετ κι ενα κατσαβιδι και μου την εδωσε να το χαλασω, τι σε νοιαζει? Αν γνωριζεις το αντικειμενο ασχολεισαι, αν οχι οι αποψεις σου ειναι απλα θορυβος! Με νοιαζει εμενα νομιζεις οταν ανοιγω κατι ποσοι λακαμαδες περασαν απο πανω του?
Ειπα πουθενα για κανα περιορισμο budget και δε το ξερω? Ζητησα πουθενα no cure-no pay και μου διαφευγει? ημαρτον δηλαδη... ο ενας βγαζει συμπερασματα χωρις κανενα δεδομενο οτι κοστιζουν 39 ευρω, -προφανως πιστευει οτι εχει ιδιετερο ταλεντο στην τεχνη της μαντικης- (και μου λεει και πως δεν ειναι ολα ιδια φαση, δηλαδη αν ειναι μαρκα μπρους λι θα χρεωσει 1 ευρω τη μερα κι αν ειναι φεραρρι θα χρεωσει 1000 την ωρα ) ο αλλος οτι τα ανοιξα αρα προκαλεσα γενικη ανεπανορθωτη καταστροφη κτλ κτλ κτλ (που στη τελικη ουτε αυτο τον νοιαζει, επαναλαμβανω πως ΔΕΝ ειπα πουθενα NO CURE-NO PAY)
Δε γνωριζω στο χωρο των gsm, tablet και τα σχετικα τι παιζει, (ουτε γνωριζω μηπως ολα αυτα προκυπτουν απο τιποτα ηλιθιες απαιτησεις πελατων) αλλα σε αλλους χωρους ευτυχως εχουμε πολυ καλους και σοβαρους τεχνικους και χαιρουμε παγκοσμιας εκτιμησης των συναδελφων και των πελατων γιατι αν ειχαμε ολοι τετοιες φιλοσοφικες θεωριες και αν το να κανουμε τη δουλεια μας πιστευουμε πως ειναι χασιμο χρονου τοτε μας αξιζαν μνημονια μεχρι να σβησει ο Ηλιος και οι τεχνικοι να αλλαζουν καμια καμμενη λαμπα μονο σε κανα σπιτι καμιας γριας και αντε και καμια ασφαλεια απο τις ευκολες, τις βιδωτες...
Και σορρυ αν αυτο μοιαζει με προσωπικη επιθεση (που δεν ειναι, ετσι κι αλλιως δε σε ξερω ουτε εχουμε τιποτα να χωρισουμε) αλλα αν νοιωθεις πως σε προσβαλω πες μου που βλεπεις κατι λαθος...

----------


## agis68

@Nick1974---->εισαι λάθος.....οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα εργάζονται σε πολύ σοβαρές εταιρείες και έχουν άριστη εκπαίδευση και εμπειρια μεγατόνων.....αλλά αν χαλάσει το ρολό τους δεν το ανοίγουν και αφού μετά έχουν φύγει ολα τα γρανάζια και το ελατήριο κατεβαίνει την Αλεξάνδρας ψάχνουν κάποιον να τους τα φτιάξει.....φυσικά αν έχουν πρόβλημα σε πλακέτα αυτοματισμού μπορούν εγγυημένα να την κάνουν φύλλο και φτερό για να βρουν το πρόβλημα....ο καθείς εφ ώ ετάχθη φίλε μου

αυτά

----------

Sakan89 (13-06-17)

----------


## georgegr

Ο ρόλος του τεχνικού είναι να βάλει τα γρανάζια και το ελατήριο στην θέση τους και να αμειφθεί για την εργασία του.
Η διενέργεια "Ε.Δ.Ε." για το πως έφυγαν τα γρανάζια δεν νομίζω να σχετίζεται με την άριστη εκπαίδευση του και την εμπειρία του.

----------


## nick1974

> Η διενέργεια "Ε.Δ.Ε." για το πως έφυγαν τα γρανάζια δεν νομίζω να σχετίζεται με την άριστη εκπαίδευση του και την εμπειρία του.



α δεν ξερεις μαλλον απο εμπειρια μεγατονων γι αυτο το λες....
το "η μεγαλη αποφραξη" δεν το χεις δει? Δε φτιαχνουμε κατι (εκτος απο κατι πολυ ευκολο) αλλα παντα εχουμε μια καλη δικαιολογια για ολα...  ...φταιει οτι καποιος τ ανοιξε χωρις να παρει την εγγραφη αδεια μας, οτι εχει αναδρομο ερμη στο βεελζεβουλ κτλ κτλ κτλ και σχολιαζουμε τους παντες και τα παντα 
Μα να τολμας να πας σε ανθρωπο με αριστη εκπαιδευση και εμπειρια μεγατονων χαλασμενο πραγμα για να το φτιαξει? ντροπη! 
Μαλλον το σωστο ειναι να τους το πας με το που τ αγοραζεις πριν καν το χρησιμοποιησεις για να του κανουν unboxing  :Lol:  (η κανα ξεματιασμα τεσπα...)
Μετα φταιει ο σοιμπλε...

----------


## georgegr

Το Thumb Down το επιστρέφω για λόγους αβρότητας.

----------


## nick1974

λολ κι εγω για τον ιδιο λογο τους τα επεστρεψα  :Lol:

----------


## agis68

__________________________________________________  _____________________

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο ρόλος του τεχνικού είναι να βάλει τα γρανάζια και το ελατήριο στην θέση τους και να αμειφθεί για την εργασία του.
> Η διενέργεια "Ε.Δ.Ε." για το πως έφυγαν τα γρανάζια δεν νομίζω να σχετίζεται με την άριστη εκπαίδευση του και την εμπειρία του.



λυσε μου μια απορια.Εαν τα βαλει στην θεση τους και 20 μερες μετα φυγουν,ποιος θα εχει την ευθυνη;ο τεχνικος που δεν τα εβαλε καλα ή η αιτια που προξενησε την ιδια ζημια.

----------


## p270

ποιος ο λογος να φυγουν αν ο τεχνικος που θα αναλαβει την επισκευη ξερει τι κανει

----------


## agis68

> ποιος ο λογος να φυγουν αν ο τεχνικος που θα αναλαβει την επισκευη ξερει τι κανει

----------


## vasilllis

> ποιος ο λογος να φυγουν αν ο τεχνικος που θα αναλαβει την επισκευη ξερει τι κανει



για τον ιδιο λογο που εφυγαν οταν τα εβαλε ο προηγουμενος τεχνικος που το κατασκευασε.καποιο κατασκευαστικο λαθος ισως;

----------


## KOKAR

εγω οτι εχω να πω, θα το πω με ενα ανέκδοτο ...... 

Ένας τεχνικός ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών  κλήθηκε να επισκευάσει ένα  μεγάλο και πολυσύνθετο κομπιούτερβ¦β¦ Ένα κομπιούτερ που άξιζε πάνω από 12  εκατομμύρια ευρώ. 
 Ο τεχνικός,κάθισε μπροστά στην οθόνη , πάτησε 1-2 πλήκτρα,  κούνησε  το κεφάλι του , μουρμούρισε κάτι στον εαυτό του και έσβησε τον  υπολογιστή.   
 Μετά έβγαλε ένα μικρό κατσαβίδι από την τσέπη του  και γύρισε κατά  μιάμιση στροφή μία μικροσκοπική βίδα. Ύστερα,άνοιξε τον υπολογιστή και  διαπίστωσε ότι λειτουργούσε τέλεια. 
 Ο πρόεδρος της εταιρίας ικανοποιημένος απόλυτα προσφέρεται να πληρώσει τον τεχνικό άμεσα  «Πόσα σας χρωστάω?» ρώτησε. 
 «Είναι 1000 ευρώ» απάντησε ο τεχνικός. 
 «1000 ευρώ?!? 1000 ευρώ για λίγα λεπτά δουλειάς? 1000 ευρώ για να γυρίσετε μια βίδα? 
  Καταλαβαίνω πως ο υπολογιστής αξίζει 12.000.000 ευρώ, όμως 1000 ευρώ μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά. 
 Θα τα πληρώσω μόνο όταν μου στείλετε αναλυτικό λογαριασμό που να δικαιολογεί  αυτό το ποσό». 
 Ο τεχνικός συμφώνησε και έφυγε. 
 Το επόμενο πρωί , ο πρόεδρος λαμβάνει το τιμολόγιο , το διαβάζει  προσεχτικά , κουνάει το κεφάλι του και το εξοφλεί αμέσως, χωρίς  διαμαρτυρίες. 
 Το τιμολόγιο έγραφε: 
 Παροχές υπηρεσιών:                                  
 β Στρίψιμο βίδας: 1 ευρώ
 β Γνώση του ποια βίδα ήθελε στρίψιμο:         999 ευρώ

----------

Sakan89 (13-06-17), 

xrhstos1978 (13-06-17)

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr

----------

nick1974 (14-06-17), 

Sakan89 (13-06-17)

----------

